# Newbies and Scared with Sunset Group



## tbear104 (Jan 1, 2009)

We visited mexico over christmas holidays and got cornered by someone at the airport and ended up at a timeshare presentation (that is not what he called it). The presentation was with Sunset Group at the Hacienda Tres Rios Resort. Is there anyone out there who can help me know if this was a good decision and also is there anyone out there who has had a good experience with Sunset Group? All the information we can find on them is very negative. PLEASE help, we only have today left to cancel according to the 5 day cancellation policy in Mexico.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 1, 2009)

Cancel NOW, while you can!  There is nothing they told you or sold you that you can't buy on the resale market for a fraction of the cost.  And if you later decide to buy there anyway, you can save a fortune buying on your own terms elsewhere.  Check resale prices on eBay - they'll amaze you how cheaply things are selling.

Please rescind while you have the option.  Follow all the instructions to the letter, so you do it right.  You will not regret it.  

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## tbear104 (Jan 1, 2009)

*More Questions about getting out*

We are not sure if we have the COMPLETE list of how to get out.  What we think is that we have to give written notice within 5 business days and that is it.  Do you know of any other things that need to be done to get out, like talking to PROFECO (what we understand as being Mexico's better business bureau).


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2009)

There is only one thing you have to do - follow the directions for sending a written rescission today. That's all the law requires.  If the resort is giving you more hoops to jump through, they are just trying to make it more difficult than it really is, so you won't be able to rescind.  If you wait, it will be too late.  

Here is an FAQ about rescinding for more info.  It was written for another system, but besides that, everything applies to you.

Please rescind today!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 1, 2009)

Others here will have more experience to help you.  I've never had to rescind a sale.  But search the forum threads here.  There is a wealth of experience on this board.

Sorry I can't be of more assistance.  All I know is nobody here ever says they wish they HADN'T rescinded.  But virtually everyone who doesn't rescind says they wish they HAD.

BTW, I checked on RCI.com to check for rental availability of your resort.  They have *TONS* of units available, from studios to 2 bedroom sizes, from January through December 2009. Virtually any time of year is available, at prices ranging from $179 to $350 for the week. After you rescind, if you want to stay there, you could rent a week for a lot less than you're paying to buy one.

Dave


----------



## Kola (Jan 1, 2009)

Just to add my advice - *rescind while you have the option*. - do not deal with that group no matter what their sales sharks may have promised you. Send your cancellation by fax, registered mail, overnight courier, whatever you have available.

K.


----------



## tbear104 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for this info. I cant believe we agreed to this sales pitch. I hope we can get out without a big hassle.


----------



## Sunterra (Jan 2, 2009)

tbear104 said:


> Thanks everyone for this info. I cant believe we agreed to this sales pitch. I hope we can get out without a big hassle.


Agreeing to sales pitch:  ~$200
Buying:  (~$20,000)


PROFECO is for problems when they won't honor your rescission or won't do what's in the contract, or won't do what they promised in writing, or maybe if you can build a case won't do whatever.


----------



## tbear104 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you,
That is my next call.
I have been trying fax, email, call and none of the faxes are picking up on the other end "no answer from remote fax", no reply from email, and no one picks up at the sales department. I am writing down every call, fax, email, time, transaction that I try to communicate with them.  My next call right now is PROFECO.  Got there info off the internet. I have cc them on all of my emails to Sunset Group.


----------



## amarillored (Mar 10, 2010)

*Tres Rios*

Just reading your postings about your purchase at Tres Rios to see if you got your purchase rescinded.  We had the same experience last week and are so afraid we have made a serious mistake.  We got home Sun and have charges posting to our credit cards that we don't know what they are for.  I've talked to sales manager to no avail and member services with no results.  Any help you can offer would be appreciated!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2010)

You need to look through your paper work for the rescission instruction and rescind immediately.

You need to call your credit card company and tell them you didn't authorize the charges and you want to challenge them, and block any further charges.  You need to call the credit card company right this minute.

Here is an FAQ about rescinding for more info.  It was written for another system, but besides that, everything applies to you.

Don't bother calling the resort again - they will only stall you until it is too late to rescind.


----------



## amarillored (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for your quick response. I am afraid it is already too late as we purchased first day of our 7 day stay in Mexico and didn't find out about the misrepresentation by the sales agent until their membership rep called us.  I will try all your suggestions anyways and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a *link* to info. about a Mexican Govt. agency that helps buyers with timeshare fraud - you should contact them.  I understand that they are slow to respond, but they are helpful.


----------

